# Conservative CRCs?



## Kaalvenist (Sep 18, 2014)

Is there a list somewhere out there of (relatively) conservative Christian Reformed congregations? By that I would mean congregations still in the CRCNA which hold to inerrancy, and do not allow women to be church officers.


----------



## greenbaggins (Sep 18, 2014)

Sean, there are very few of these left. Most have already left. I was in a Classis (Minnkota) that was the only Classis left not to seat women delegates. There were quite a few conservative churches in that classis. However, when I left, they were just starting to get in guys who would vote the wrong way on these things.


----------



## Jake (Sep 18, 2014)

I know of some individual churches from hearsay (e.g., 1st Byron Center), but I know of no such list.


----------



## mvdm (Sep 18, 2014)

greenbaggins said:


> Sean, there are very few of these left. Most have already left. I was in a Classis (Minnkota) that was the only Classis left not to seat women delegates. There were quite a few conservative churches in that classis. However, when I left, they were just starting to get in guys who would vote the wrong way on these things.




I believe Classis Illiana still does not seat women delegates, but in my estimation, this is mainly due to sticking with tradition vs. any true theological conviction.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 18, 2014)

By brother went to the Northern Seminary and was told the CRC was a conservative denomination. The consequence of going to a liberal seminary no doubt


----------

